# Dell Optiplex GX270 Not Startin up



## Steven715 (Oct 14, 1999)

Hello all i am in need of help with My Dell GX270. 
I was using the computer the other day i pluged in a USB to IDE Converter (whitch worked before and still does) However this seemed to crash my computer and nothing happened I noticed the my mouse whitch is a Oti mouse the light had gone out. I switched off and back on and nothing happened the light come on (Green) i unpluged everything and still nothing the 4 diag lights are A,C,D Are green and the B is Orange.I looked on the dell website but there is not a code for that sequenceof lights on there. I have tryed new Ram but still no luck please can you help. If i did not cover any thing please ask. P.S I have unpluged my HDD Diskdrive and Cd rom drive + The power and there is still nothing Chears.

Normal spec with this model
2.6 GHZ Intel prosessor 
256MB ram Tryed 512MB 
80 GB HDD


----------



## Scorpion (Jun 14, 2005)

The Diagnostic Light codes are HERE.

Took me less than 5 minutes on the Dell site.

Scorp.


----------



## Steven715 (Oct 14, 1999)

I know about that but like i tryed to say thay dont have A,C,D in Green and B in Yellow! As that is the code and it dont have that on there website but thay have every thing elce!!!


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

Suggest you cruise the Dell forums also. Here is one answer:

B is yellow


----------



## Steven715 (Oct 14, 1999)

Ok will give it ago i will let you know how i get one Chears


----------



## Steven715 (Oct 14, 1999)

Looks like i needed a new Motherboard  i have one on order but we will see what happens when i put that in. Chears gys and girls


----------

